

Check out Identical Twins Otto and Ewald - tokenadult
http://thesameffect.com/check-out-identical-twins-otto-and-ewald/

======
tokenadult
I heard about identical (monozygotic) twins Otto and Ewald from a German
researcher at the 2010 International Society for Intelligence Research
conference in DC. I just asked a local friend who is a behavioral genetics
researcher what website he recommends as a first look at Otto and Ewald, and
what they mean for the nature-versus-nurture question, and he surprised me by
recommending the site for popular audiences submitted here. He says he uses
the pictures from this site each time he teaches undergraduates about human
genetics. Heritability matters, but specific training matters too.

